# Hello from Florida!!!



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*photo*

great photo!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeey, I know those people, even the guy on the right!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I too know them....and I sure wish I could have been there with them!!! I would like to say CONGRATULATIONS to TN Archerychic on her 2nd place finish!!!! Way to go!!!!! I wish I could have been there!!!!:banana::banana::banana::77::77:


----------



## 3 Big Deer (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey I know those two...I was lucky enough to shoot with you two.. Congrats Melissa on your 2nd place...thanks you two for a great time!
Gonna have to create my own screen name. We are thinking of going to Hattisburg...woo hooo...hey, did you see I got out of last place???? Man I am serioulsy hooked now!
trying to find your pics here....send me the link...
till later, gonna post pics soon.
Bliss


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't uploaded any pics yet, will try to tonight. I had a blast this weekend!!! We need to think of you a cool screen name, give me a minute....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

3 Big Deer said:


> Hey I know those two...I was lucky enough to shoot with you two.. Congrats Melissa on your 2nd place...thanks you two for a great time!
> Gonna have to create my own screen name. We are thinking of going to Hattisburg...woo hooo...hey, did you see I got out of last place???? Man I am serioulsy hooked now!
> trying to find your pics here....send me the link...
> till later, gonna post pics soon.
> Bliss


I've got it...miami_redneck....that is you all day long!!!


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Gosh! Im sooo jealous here! Wish I could have gone! But..I WIll be at MS! :cheer2: Course I would need to get my bow out at some point! lol:mg: Congrats Melissa! On your 2nd pl finish! :star:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Who are those crazy girls???? Thanks everyone!! I had an awesome group of gals to shoot with and I don't think I could have held it together without Absolutecool's help. I still can't believe I did it!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Who are those crazy girls???? Thanks everyone!! I had an awesome group of gals to shoot with and I don't think I could have held it together without Absolutecool's help. I still can't believe I did it!!


Believe it girl!!!!! I knew you could do it!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Who are those crazy girls???? Thanks everyone!! I had an awesome group of gals to shoot with and I don't think I could have held it together without Absolutecool's help. I still can't believe I did it!!


You shot dead on all weekend...it was great to watch you!!! Maybe someday I will be as good as you:hail:

We did have a lot of fun...I ended up having to use my 'Shanna cloth' again when I got home...I trashed two pairs of pants this weekend. I will be glad when I can wear shorts cause all of my pants have holes in them or are in the garbage!!!

Don't forget about the antelope'


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You shot dead on all weekend...it was great to watch you!!! Maybe someday I will be as good as you:hail:
> 
> We did have a lot of fun...I ended up having to use my 'Shanna cloth' again when I got home...I trashed two pairs of pants this weekend. I will be glad when I can wear shorts cause all of my pants have holes in them or are in the garbage!!!
> 
> Don't forget about the antelope'


OK...I'll ask....What's a Shanna cloth? What were you doing with your pants that you had to trash them??:mg:


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I am in...its me the new member of AT, miamiredneck...gotta figure out the rest of this crap...will never forget the antelope...and my very important position on the team...Chief Executive in Charge of Target holdage and sometimes CEO of Arrow Distribution. I think we are gonna go to Hattiesburg...wooooo hooooo


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

it is official...I am Miamiredneck now!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of 'The Group"


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

miamiredneck said:


> Hey guys, I am in...its me the new member of AT, miamiredneck...gotta figure out the rest of this crap...will never forget the antelope...and my very important position on the team...Chief Executive in Charge of Target holdage and sometimes CEO of Arrow Distribution. I think we are gonna go to Hattiesburg...wooooo hooooo


.:mg:OMG.....I've been replaced!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> .:mg:OMG.....I've been replaced!!!


See what happens when you don't show up!! We could never replace you, we just had to have a stand in since you were a no show


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That is an awesome pic there *******!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OK...I'll ask....What's a Shanna cloth? What were you doing with your pants that you had to trash them??:mg:


The 'chick' got us some bowtech thingys at the ATA show and I happened to rip my pants so I had to use it as a 'Shanna cloth' to cover the damage!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> The 'chick' got us some bowtech thingys at the ATA show and I happened to rip my pants so I had to use it as a 'Shanna cloth' to cover the damage!!


ukey:OOOOOHHHHHH I see. Ok, so when I am lucky enough to be there I still have a job???


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

miamiredneck said:


> Hey guys, I am in...its me the new member of AT, miamiredneck...gotta figure out the rest of this crap...will never forget the antelope...and my very important position on the team...Chief Executive in Charge of Target holdage and sometimes CEO of Arrow Distribution. I think we are gonna go to Hattiesburg...wooooo hooooo


Look here scbdgm...she is only sometimes CEO of arrow distribution....someone has to cover for you when you are gone...I got in trouble for saying we were clear when we were not....I had to give that job to someone else...I was shamed:shade:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

OK that's cool....as long as I get my job in Augusta!!! (if the Dr. releases me Thurs.)


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey SCbird it was an honor to fill in for ya! What a bunch! Girls, I got it bad now!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

hey ladies, checking to see if this signature is showing up...WAY too much time on my hands


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

miamiredneck said:


> Hey SCbird it was an honor to fill in for ya! What a bunch! Girls, I got it bad now!!!!!!!!:mg:


Hey....I appreciate the help!!!! I wish I could have been there but right now quail hunting is first!! But I do hope to meet you in Augusta!! That will be my first one for the year. I wish I could have been there to see the look on TN archerchic's face when she came in 2nd!!!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Jolynn Jones said:


> Gosh! Im sooo jealous here! Wish I could have gone! But..I WIll be at MS! :cheer2: Course I would need to get my bow out at some point! lol:mg: Congrats Melissa! On your 2nd pl finish! :star:


I will be in MS too!!!

Guess I'll have to venture over to the Open range!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBirddogmomma, we made it known that the position was only on a temporary basis. Don't worry we could never replace you. By the way, you will also get your very own "Shanna Cloth" at Augusta!! I can't believe we forgot to get a picture of it!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutecool wasn't the only one having trouble with "clearage". I had difficulty myself and finally had to relinquish the duty to someone much more qualified:teeth:


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, it looks like you ladies had a ton of fun. I can't wait to start going to some of these big national shoots and meeting everyone.


----------



## TROPHYCHICK (Feb 16, 2008)

*hi*

Are you new to 3D? Or are you just new to the pro-ams? Welcome either way!! The pro-ams are sooo much fun!! You really should go. One of my best friends won womens bowhunter!! Go Julie!!:teeth: I saw on your profile you have a little one. Boy? or Girl? I just had a baby boy. 4 months now. I shot pregnant last year. Anyway... welcome to Archerytalk!! We love to meet new ladies!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some more pics from the weekend!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Pics absolutecool. Don't forget to e-mail then when you have a chance. Maybe by the time we get to Hattiesburg I will have learned more about our new camera and can do some pics of my own.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Some more


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I absolutely positively cannot believe you guys went hunting without me!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Here are some more pics from the weekend!![/QUOTE
> Great pics 'cool...thanks for 'The Stalk" an experience I will not forget...put some pics on my profile but will also post here!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> I absolutely positively cannot believe you guys went hunting without me!


I know.....They left us both out of that hunt!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey...I just wanted to thank ya'll for the pictures! Looks like ya'll really had a great time!! I think in Augusta we should hunt "hogs"!!! :tongue::59:


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

here are some pics....


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey...I just wanted to thank ya'll for the pictures! Looks like ya'll really had a great time!! I think in Augusta we should hunt "hogs"!!! :tongue::59:



Only if someone promises to squeal!!!:lol3:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Absolute - My wife (Erika) said she had a ton of fun with you ladies in her group. After looking at the pics I think I believe her!  She had not shot in 5 months because of tendonitis so she was worried but y'all made it fun for her.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Only if someone promises to squeal!!!:lol3:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Vero, Please tell Erika Hi and it was fun shooting with her..thank her for her help! Caleb was great! Did you see the pic of Erika and Caleb? Hope to see you guys down at Everglades Archers sometime soon. The Traveling 3D just started last week (1 of 6) and the 2nd is this Sunday at our club. Check out website for more details.
Bliss:shade:


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


Too funny!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey....I appreciate the help!!!! I wish I could have been there but right now quail hunting is first!! But I do hope to meet you in Augusta!! That will be my first one for the year. I wish I could have been there to see the look on TN archerchic's face when she came in 2nd!!!!!


SCBDOG, would love to meet you too! was thining of going to Ms but $$$ is tight so maybe Augusta....TN did so great. We were all really happy for her. Sad I missed the podium though. A guy from our club won Open "c" with a '434!!! and he didn't even to go on the podium ukey:..bummer!!!
Later!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Only if someone promises to squeal!!!:lol3:


 Ya'll are too funny!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

miamiredneck said:


> SCBDOG, would love to meet you too! was thining of going to Ms but $$$ is tight so maybe Augusta....TN did so great. We were all really happy for her. Sad I missed the podium though. A guy from our club won Open "c" with a '434!!! and he didn't even to go on the podium ukey:..bummer!!!
> Later!


WOW....434 that's great shooting!! Yep I can't wait to see everybody in Augusta. I just got to get shooting!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


Okay, I am now getting some really strange looks at work. I think they heard the music


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Okay, I am now getting some really strange looks at work. I think they heard the music


They are all thinking...:mg:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Okay, I am now getting some really strange looks at work. I think they heard the music


Ha ha!!!

I love your new signature!!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> Here are some more pics from the weekend!!


Look its another one of your pictures with my wifes big rearend in it again.:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> Look its another one of your pictures with my wifes big rearend in it again.:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


Hey you changed your name!!! Maybe in Augusta we can get absolutecool to take a picture of your wife and me. Oh wait a minute ...she will have to have a wide lense for mine!!!!!:dancing::set1_applaud::59::moon::moon:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey you changed your name!!! Maybe in Augusta we can get absolutecool to take a picture of your wife and me. Oh wait a minute ...she will have to have a wide lense for mine!!!!!:dancing::set1_applaud::59::moon::moon:


Trust me, she was using the wide lens for me:booty:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Your hubby is so funny!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

He is funny!! You should see him at the shoots..... oh wait, you have seen him LOL!!! I love him to death. He was so proud of me this weekend. I wish you could have seen HIS face when he found out.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Whats up with him changing his screen name...he is an alter now!!!

It is snowing here....I wanna go back to Florida


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Trust me, she was using the wide lens for me:booty:


Did you see me standing on the table? I had to get all the way across the tent to make pictures!!! I gotta change lenses next time you get on the podium!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Changing screen names is a long story. I did see you standing on the chair. Did you not see me start laughing when I noticed you?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Changing screen names is a long story. I did see you standing on the chair. Did you not see me start laughing when I noticed you?


Did you hear me let out a big WOOOHOOO when you and Robbie went up there? He likes you a lot, he talks about you always laughing!! I told him we got in trouble on the range for talking too much......:mg:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I did hear you. I did a WOOHOO for Robbie too. Was he glad he stayed to get on the podium?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I reckon, we hung his plaque up with mine, he stood back and said 'dang them things are hard to come by!!'


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys, sounds like we may go to Hattiesburg,,,,wooo hooo hope to see you all there.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

See *******, we got you all hooked!!! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> i reckon, we hung his plaque up with mine, he stood back and said 'dang them things are hard to come by!!'


amen!!!!


----------



## Ex-softballer (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey ladies are you all going to wear hats for MS? Sounds like you all had to much fun for the first shoot.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I am not much of a hat person. I will probably make one and hang it on my stool, but I doubt I will wear it.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

TN- archerychic said:


> I am not much of a hat person. I will probably make one and hang it on my stool, but I doubt I will wear it.


Hats? uh oh..is this another 'tradition" I need to know about?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Last year there were some 'decoration' days on the range...just decorate a cap and come ready to have fun!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Last year the Classic was the decorative stool shoot. I can't wait to see that one this year!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

From reading all the posts on this thread... I know most of you are in the Women's Open class..

So I wanted to introduce myself and let you ladies know that I will be shooting in the Open class this year for the first time... decided I needed to challenge myself a little more and move out of the Hunter class..

We will be attending the rest of the Pro Ams... so be sure to come and introduce yourself... since I will be the newbie on the range!:cocktail:

Tiffany


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> From reading all the posts on this thread... I know most of you are in the Women's Open class..
> 
> So I wanted to introduce myself and let you ladies know that I will be shooting in the Open class this year for the first time... decided I needed to challenge myself a little more and move out of the Hunter class..
> 
> ...


I just visit the Open range :shade: this year I'll shoot in Hunter


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> From reading all the posts on this thread... I know most of you are in the Women's Open class..
> 
> So I wanted to introduce myself and let you ladies know that I will be shooting in the Open class this year for the first time... decided I needed to challenge myself a little more and move out of the Hunter class..
> 
> ...


Hey Tiffany, I was the newbie this year and these ladies made it the best experience ever. never had so much fun shooting! Hope to meet you in Hattiesburg.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Last year there were some 'decoration' days on the range...just decorate a cap and come ready to have fun!!


Thanks , trying to come up with something....thanks for the email of the pics...GREAT NEWS!!!! My new Presitge has shipped and should be here this week. 
We had a 3D shoot at our club this weekend. Had fun but nothing like Gainesville, y'all have spoiled me. I shot pretty good the second round, not so good the first but a fun day anyway!!! We had 68 registered, its a Traveleing 3D, this was #2 out of 6..winner takes all!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I like this picture!!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Me too! Great picture of great people!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I like that picture too!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I like this picture!!


I'd like it even better if I were in it!!!:tongue:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'd like it even better if I were in it!!!:tongue:


We will get one of all of us in Hattiesburg!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> We will get one of all of us in Hattiesburg!!


How bout Augusta???


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

scbirddogmomma said:


> how bout augusta???


no.....hattiesburg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> no.....hattiesburg!!!!!!!!!!


You can always make me laugh and everybody here thinks I'm crazy!! Sorry still hunting them little birds!! But will be in Augusta!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

funsucker


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> funsucker


amen!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess we can do it in Augusta!!! I don't know if I can wait that long to see you...it has been a while since the classic!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

She always makes us wait a long time between visits. Then we only have 2 or 3 days to try and catch up. We are going to have to come up a better schedule or something!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> She always makes us wait a long time between visits. Then we only have 2 or 3 days to try and catch up. We are going to have to come up a better schedule or something!!


Well you did say that this year when deer season comes in you are coming here to hunt with me!!! Just get "cool" to meet up with you and you both come!!! I promise you will get to see deer and have a good time!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Well you did say that this year when deer season comes in you are coming here to hunt with me!!! Just get "cool" to meet up with you and you both come!!! I promise you will get to see deer and have a good time!!!


That sounds like a plan if you ask me!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> That sounds like a plan if you ask me!!



Oh its definitely a plan!!! How many of us can fit in Robert's truck LOL!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Oh its definitely a plan!!! How many of us can fit in Robert's truck LOL!!!!


You just drop the tailgate and tell um to "load up". You want have a bit of trouble!!!:wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright 'chick' I just took my shirts to get them done!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Alright 'chick' I just took my shirts to get them done!!


Please forgive me (old age has set in)but where are we putting our names?? I'm going tomorrow to get new shirts. The back or on the front over our "real" name???


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Please forgive me (old age has set in)but where are we putting our names?? I'm going tomorrow to get new shirts. The back or on the front over our "real" name???


We put them on the back (or at least that is where mine is)!!


----------

